# 9600GT early sneak peak performance review



## Harvik780 (Jan 11, 2008)

*www.expreview.com/img/news/2008/01/10/platform.jpg



> First GeForce 9 series card to hit the market in February is NVIDIA’s GeForce 9600GT. Do not be fooled by the 8800GT-like cooler! It is only to replace 8600GT, not 8800GT.



Source


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

^^
nice card but i think it will beat 8800GT coz its the next gen card.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 11, 2008)

I score just as much as the 9600GT does with everything overclocked on XP with my 8600GT SLI.It definitely seems it'll beat the 8800GT with everything overclocked.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

^^
what abt stock speeds?
does it still beat 8800GT??


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 11, 2008)

No it does not beat the 8800GT.That site shows the comparison with an 8800GT.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

what abt 9800GX2??
any news harvy bro??


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

@ sunny :
Details aren't quite hard and fast, but this is Nvidia's top-of-the-line to-be, so it's never too early to start nerding out. HardOCP says the best way to think of the GeForce 9800 GX2 is a 8800 that's been shrunk down to 65nm and SLI'd onto a "single" card. The card is supposed to be at least 30% faster than a 8800 Ultra, and will apparently support Quad SLI. So, now for the really nerdy part: *GeForce 9800 GX2:*

1GB Frame Buffer
Two PCBs
Two 65nm GPUs Total
256 Stream Processors Total
*enthusiast.hardocp.com/images/articles/1199396117RddjtJdk0Z_1_1.jpg​ 
*GeForce 9800 GX2 Front
**enthusiast.hardocp.com/images/articles/1199396117RddjtJdk0Z_1_2.jpg​ 
*GeForce 9800 GX2 Back*​​Source


----------



## nvidia (Jan 21, 2008)

Is this a mid range card in the 9 series?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

wat will be the price of 9600GT??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/104.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rs 12,000 i guess.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 21, 2008)

^^
ill get one then
price seems qiute reasonable for a 9series mid range card


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

if 9600 is going to cost 12K, will there be a price cut for 8800GT ??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 22, 2008)

Probably the 8800GS wud be cheaper, as compared to 9600, 8800GT is still a powerful GPU. 
And even 9800GX2 is only going to be only 30% faster than current 8800GTX.
And 8800GS is much weeker than GT. Even 8800GT 256 is below par for 1440*900 high for Crysis. It gives some odd 9fps.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

^^There is no point in buying 9800GX2 once its released.. Paying a high amount for a card whose performance is just 30% more than the current gen is a waste


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 22, 2008)

And more than that under non SLI conditions it'll perform poorly.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

8600 GT was also launched as an mid-range card and it was around 12k but is now an entry level card  .
Same will happen with 9600 GT I think..
Better wait for 9800 GT and get it in SLi


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

^^I got it for 7.8k and now its useless.. 
You spend thousands on some latest gfx card and its useless in 1 year
Im stickin to my 8600GT. No upgrade this time


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 22, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^I got it for 7.8k and now its useless..
> You spend thousands on some latest gfx card and its useless in 1 year
> Im stickin to my 8600GT. No upgrade this time


8600 GT, with its 5K tag, is still a good card now for most systems.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

I got ASUS EN 8600 GT for 11k  five-six months be4 ...

I guess I would directly upgrade to 9800 GT SLi instead of wasting more money in this...
I guess prices of 8800 GTX will fall but i am directly going for 9 series..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham: You cant play some games like Crysis at full high settings.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

I CAN play Crysis @ High Settings @ 1024*768 res but without AA


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

^^Even i played it at High settings without shadows and post-processing....
How many FPS did you get?
And if you have finished the game, how many FPS did you get in the last level?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope, I am in Assault LEVEL..
Around 16-19 FPS with post-processing LOW and shadows Medium and  everything else to HIGH

But gameplay is smooth with no lags


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2008)

*NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT 512MB G94 Tested*

Published: 15th February 2008

*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1293/nvidia_geforce_9600gt_512mb_g94_tested/index.html

SUMMARY: The 9600GT is due to hit store shelves next week. Let us take you on a first look train to see what it's capable of.

The price of 9600GT will be set between $169 USD and $189 USD.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gal96gt_g_09.gif
Moving to the highly intensive Crysis we can see that the 9600GT is able to beat out the HD 3870 across the board. We can see that the 8800GT still manages to be ahead a fair bit though.

*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1293/10/page_10_benchmarks_crysis/index.html


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 19, 2008)

any idea what will be de price in india.... n when will it be available in de shops in mumbai?

PLEZ HELP!!! i m soo confused!!!

i hav to buy mobo+processor+graphics... my budget is <20000/-

now i decided 2 compromise on mobo+processor 4 a better graphics card... but then thought as i am not a hardcore gamer... i sud be ok with 8600GT.
i still had a serious  battle goin on in my head weather 2 go 4 8600gt 7 good mobo+pro... or 2 compromise on it n go 4 8800gt 
AND NOW!!! here comes 9600GT??? HELPPPPP

n sorry for de multiple posts... its a bit urgent


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

acc to the screenie posted by 18000rpm 8800gt is more powerful than the 9600


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2008)

9600gt will be 10k sumthing, at launch.

get a c2d & a m/b for 10k & wait for 9600gt (that is, if you can wait)

*www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=88&pgno=3

states 9600gt launching on feb. 21st


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2008)

why 9600GT ? Go for ATi's 3550 instead, as they offer similar performance at lower price. From what I know, 3550 equals or beats 8600GT X2 SLi.

And yea, it costs only Rs. 6k max.


----------

